# Hands-On Review: NOMOS Ahoi Atlantic Date + neomatik Atlantic



## KingOfQueens

Thank you for such a great review. My son is looking at these watches and he will get a lot out of this.


----------



## Basem R. Wasef

KingOfQueens said:


> Thank you for such a great review. My son is looking at these watches and he will get a lot out of this.


Glad you enjoyed!


----------



## BundyBear

Cool. [emoji41]

Nice review and very entertaining to read. Thanks for the effort in putting together this review.

I like this new style compared to some of the older reviews which seemed like the repo of a press kit from the marketing department.


----------



## Basem R. Wasef

BundyBear said:


> Cool. [emoji41]
> 
> Nice review and very entertaining to read. Thanks for the effort in putting together this review.
> 
> I like this new style compared to some of the older reviews which seemed like the repo of a press kit from the marketing department.


Thank you, appreciate the note.


----------



## OmegaGuySD

I really like the Ahoi, but find the date change frustrating.


----------



## pas0003

Great review and great looking watch except for the crown guards. I generally don't like crown guards, but the only type of watch where I may overlook it is a diver. I know lots of others don't mind them/like them though!


----------



## GlasIsGreen

Thanks for the great review and entertaining read! What did your wife think of the 36mm?


----------



## snowbongo

Great review and photos...thanks for sharing! The best sentence was:



Basem Wasef said:


> Despite the modernist face, the movement packs enough detailing and texture to suggest a tension between the sides; it’s almost as though by displaying the intricacy of the mechanical components with their Côtes de Genève finishes, the brand is emphasizing that they _could_ design a more complex face, but resist to do so.


----------



## Basem R. Wasef

pas0003 said:


> Great review and great looking watch except for the crown guards. I generally don't like crown guards, but the only type of watch where I may overlook it is a diver. I know lots of others don't mind them/like them though!


Usually not a fan of them myself either, but I find they add just enough substance to work in this case; a simple silhouette works on certain pieces (like my Mondaine), but this has just a touch more heft thanks to the guards.


----------



## Basem R. Wasef

GlasIsGreen said:


> Thanks for the great review and entertaining read! What did your wife think of the 36mm?


She loved it.


----------



## GlasIsGreen

Nice! Would you mind sharing what her wrist size is?

To my eye, both watches - but especially the smaller, no-date version - look quite elegant; I would absolutely wear it with a tailored blazer. 

Sigh. For someone like me - who wears only dress watches, but wants the features of a diver - this is basically perfection. Thanks again for sharing and for the useful side-by-side.


----------



## Gianna's Dad

I’ve had the older version of the Ahoi for years - the no date. It’s versatile and looks great on a number of straps. I’d suggest the Nomos gray suede or the brown Horween leather strap with red stitching.


----------



## Kyle911

I love this watch. Add this to my list of watches that I can't afford...but totally would buy if I could.


----------



## vithic

Not my favorite type of watch, but great review!


----------



## spikesdogs48

I love my Nomos... looks great feels awesome on the wrist... also dig the mirror finish... you can't explain it to people...it has to be experienced


----------



## eddiea

Had an Ahoi Atlantic Date 40mm , excellent quality overall, the lugs work however didn’t work for me and I end up flipping it.
Great review!


----------



## Valksing

Thanks, brilliant and comprehensive review.



Basem Wasef said:


> NOMOS’ delicate balance between restraint and statement.


I think this statement sums up the brand perfectly, and is helpful to understand Nomos' appeal. I think this is why I tend to have a sweet spot for Nomos watches, as opposed to, say, Junghans (which tends to be minimalist through and through), and I think it is what sets Nomos apart in a world of minimalism. I think that Nomos' minimal but bold is perfectly representative of Bauhaus styling, more so than any other brand interpreting the style of Bauhaus.



Basem Wasef said:


> making [it] feel more like a nicer, more sophisticated casual watch than a dress-up piece that condescends to leisure activities.


I think this also perfectly encapsulates this watch: a leisurely dress watch. A watch that feels as much at home in a board room as it does at the pool. Not many watches that can really pull that off so well.


----------



## RedJazzBass

KingOfQueens said:


> Thank you for such a great review. My son is looking at these watches and he will get a lot out of this.


Interesting comment, my son just bought an ahoi a few weeks ago ..He just turned 18 and is a watch maniac but somehow this ahoi really did it for him… I’m kind of happy that he’s choosing a newer brand as his first serious watch… You know next generation.. and all


----------



## RedJazzBass

RedJazzBass said:


> Interesting comment, my son just bought an ahoi a few weeks ago ..He just turned 18 and is a watch maniac but somehow this ahoi really did it for him… I’m kind of happy that he’s choosing a newer brand as his first serious watch… You know next generation.. and all





Basem Wasef said:


> Full disclosure: The NOMOS logo never did it for me. Not that the Glashütte-based watchmaker (or any brand for that matter) should be judged solely by the lettering on their dials. But I somehow found myself judging a watch by its branding—I’ve been guilty of worse. So with no prior hands-on experience with the brand, I recently unboxed two NOMOS testers: a 40mm Ahoi Atlantic Date, and a 36mm neomatik Atlantic, both with sapphire crystal backs.
> 
> First off, NOMOS’ packaging sets the tone for the brand’s aesthetic to a tee: A minimalist, woven box housing a supple, full grain vegetable-tanned leather travel pouch which holds the piece down using thin leather snaps. Once I got past the discreetly well-designed packaging, I ate my words: the watches were arresting in their simplicity, intriguing in their detailing. I’m usually not a fan of date windows, especially on minimalist watch dials, but NOMOS’ 6 o’clock window (with slightly smaller lettering) blends the date number in beautifully. Handing over the smaller piece to my wife, I tried the 40mm on for size.
> 
> View attachment 16833462
> 
> 
> There’s something wonderful about a design that it draws you in with less, not more. The color scheme makes subtle nods to nautical themes, which the watchmaker describes as _blue-black like the Atlantic Ocean, bright blue like the sky, as red as buoys bobbing in the sea, silver white like the seagulls circling the harbor. _Forgive the marketing excerpt, but the hues—particularly the face’s cool black tint, begs you to squint into its inky darkness. The non-serifed numbers are slender but easily legible, and details like the lugs and crown guard speak the same Bauhaus language as elements like the crisp indices and the thin, precise edges. A textile strap plays counterpoint to the polish of the stainless-steel case. Thin but textured, its blue-black hue is well-suited the face color. Rotating reveals NOMOS’ clean-but-color-dotted DUW 5001 in-house caliber. Despite the modernist face, the movement packs enough detailing and texture to suggest a tension between the sides; it’s almost as though by displaying the intricacy of the mechanical components with their Côtes de Genève finishes, the brand is emphasizing that they _could_ design a more complex face, but resist to do so. Incidentally, the 567 reference with the 36mm case uses a DUW 3001 movement that’s just 3.2mm high, approximately the height of 9 stacked postage stamps.
> 
> View attachment 16833455
> 
> 
> Just as I found pleasant surprise in the Ahoi’s visual presence, so did some of my non-horologically inclined friends. Unlike the ubiquitous minimalism of everything from Daniel Wellington to Skagen, there’s a sharp visual pop here thanks to NOMOS’ delicate balance between restraint and statement. Throwing the 40mm Ahoi on was a pleasure; a quick flip of the buckle tongue and a tug of the strap, and the watch feels comfortable and natural on the wrist. Interestingly, the Ahoi’s strap received more attention than I expected, perhaps due to its surprisingly thin, casual ease. Its anti-strap-like nature made it all the more intriguing.
> 
> My automotive work led me to an afternoon test drive of an incredibly charismatic Meyers Manx, an open-air dune buggy that flaunts its 1960s roots with flair. In a sense, the Manx’s groovy shapes and unfettered air-cooled engine seemed hopelessly detached from the Ahoi’s rigorous design language. At least the textile strap made sweating in the summer sun an act of zero consequence, as it was when I piloted my 1963 Land Rover Series 2A while evaluating the piece. Closer to the NOMOS in style was a new Mercedes-Benz C-Class I was also testing that week, whose natural grain black veneer with aluminum lines offered a somewhat simpatico complement in tone and texture: sophisticated, but simple.
> 
> View attachment 16833457
> 
> 
> Though more sporty than dressy, the Ahoi might be wearable in more formal settings with the right kind of confidence despite its textile strap; though not quite suited to a tailored blazer, there’s just enough refinement in its design touches to elevate it beyond the commonplace or casual. A slightly more proper look comes with the optional sport bracelet, which delivers a 1960s feel with 145 conjoined stainless-steel ribs and a NOMOS-designed deployant clasp. Wearing my loaner for a Sunday dip in the pool on a hot summer afternoon brought a sense of occasion to the swim, making the $4,660 Atlantic Date and the $4,120 neomatik Atlantic feel more like a nicer, more sophisticated casual watch than a dress-up piece that condescends to leisure activities.
> 
> Sometimes reviewing watches feels like work; when you’d rather be wearing a beloved watch from your personal collection, strapping on someone else’s timepiece for the sake of evaluation can be a bit of a task—yes, I know, first world problems. Other times, you vibe so well with a review piece that you don’t want to give it back. As you might have been able to surmise by now, that’s exactly how I felt about NOMOS. With its platonic ideal of proportion and delicately executed design, the Ahoi’s simplicity makes a stronger statement than many more heavily ornamented watches. Add the attractive sapphire back and the fact that NOMOS has been producing its own movements exclusively since 2005, and the watch with the funny logo suddenly seems like a piece I wouldn’t mind adding to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 16833463





RedJazzBass said:


> Interesting comment, my son just bought an ahoi a few weeks ago ..He just turned 18 and is a watch maniac but somehow this ahoi really did it for him… I’m kind of happy that he’s choosing a newer brand as his first serious watch… You know next generation.. and all


Great review by the way this watch in particular has that 200 m… But it’s not a dive watch… I’ve heard it called elegant beach watch… Definitely a Unique segment


----------



## sere83

nice review buddy. The piece itself is nice, i'm more of a domed crystal guy but the dial and overall look is always smart and minimal with nomos and clearly well executed. I have to agree with you on the logo though. The thing is its not that they use poor type facing or that it doesn't fit in with their aesthetic, it's more that it lacks any real character at all. Almost like minimalism gone too far. Braun for example does the same but they managed to create a more charchterful identifiable look with their large A. I feel like nomos went for a similar idea but it hasn't quit panned out as well. I feel like a minimal logo mark may help bring it to life more.


----------



## debussychopin

I like the proportions and design of the 36mm. I consider the ahoi a dive dress watch and the mini crown guards does it for me. It would have been neater w a screwdown crown. Would like to pick one of these up in blue


----------



## Dandruffkb

Amazing review! In terms of the lug-to-lug, this model (Ahoi) makes it a lot more wearable than the normal Club, I'd assume? I want to eventually upgrade my Club to one of these eventually, so having a slightly bigger case (36 to 36.3) and a shorter lug-to-lug seemed really appealing to me; however, I know sometimes specs are just specs on paper!


----------



## MegaSteel

As a gift to my wife, I have had my eye on the Club Neomatik Atlantic 741 which comes in at 37mm and the 36mm Ahoi Neomatik Atlantic 567 that you have included in your review here. They use the same movement and are so very similar; it comes down to aesthetic differences, compactness and some minor functional differences (such as the screw-down crown on the 567).


----------



## ABS1

Nice review and great photos! I see Nomos I click.


----------



## usd97

Can’t wait to get my hands on this nomos!


----------



## Tanks61

I enjoyed the 36mm myself! Both the Mrs. and myself could wear it with ease.


----------



## Bizcut1

Thank you for taking the time to write this. 

A well thought out and written review. 

I got a lot out of it. Appreciate the effort.


----------



## JoeShmoe414

Great write up!


----------



## lotawe9783

Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeisterEder

I enjoyed reading it - well done and what a beautiful pair of watches! My pick would be the 40mm date.


----------



## Basem R. Wasef

GlasIsGreen said:


> Nice! Would you mind sharing what her wrist size is?


She has a 6-inch wrist... and agree, the small dial does have an elegant proportion to it.


----------



## RHS

cool watches. Interested in the siren blue one, but will have to try it on.


----------



## Nokie

Love the watch, but the lugs don't love my wrist......


----------



## WDE36804

Great review


----------



## Destenbrian345

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Tian

LTLDR

lugs too long, didn’t read 😎


----------



## BundyBear

X-Tian said:


> LTLDR
> 
> lugs too long, didn’t read [emoji41]


LOL. New acronym? [emoji23]


----------



## TimeHoff0472

Thanks so much for this piece, it was a great read! I, myself, am agonizing over this very subject at the moment as a pending potential purchase. I have read everything I can find about how the 36mm Ahoi Neomatik wears versus the 40mm on a 6.75 inch wrist...given the long L2L. I love the atlantik Blue, but would the silver wear a bit larger if I was worried about the sizing? Take the smaller size to get the neomatik? I live in Milwaukee, WI and the closest Nomos AD is in Chicago, so short of taking the drive, trying to figure it all out. anyone have thoughts on this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## DADIWATCH

Nice review, thank you. I've 5 Nomos and also these two are interesting.


----------



## williamson.essam

I like this new style compared to some of the older reviews which seemed like the repo of a press kit from the marketing department.




Speed Test xender Callcenter​


----------



## dlmypr

Great review, thank you.


----------



## gsusivo

Really nice watch!


----------



## tulgen

Nice review--and watch!

The crown guard is the only thing I'm not quite sure about.


----------



## KaiRoMa4D

I've had a serious craving for a nomos Orion for months... Haven't been able to pull the trigger yet. But this is a great post - Just may do it this weekend


----------



## RecaanHarb

Nomos has to be in the top 5 for best values for money. Entirely in-house, have absolutely fantastic styling, are priced accordingly, and are overall solidly built watches. Another excellent review, Basem


----------



## Kirkfra

Basem Wasef said:


> Full disclosure: The NOMOS logo never did it for me. Not that the Glashütte-based watchmaker (or any brand for that matter) should be judged solely by the lettering on their dials. But I somehow found myself judging a watch by its branding—I’ve been guilty of worse. So with no prior hands-on experience with the brand, I recently unboxed two NOMOS testers: a 40mm Ahoi Atlantic Date, and a 36mm neomatik Atlantic, both with sapphire crystal backs.
> 
> First off, NOMOS’ packaging sets the tone for the brand’s aesthetic to a tee: A minimalist, woven box housing a supple, full grain vegetable-tanned leather travel pouch which holds the piece down using thin leather snaps. Once I got past the discreetly well-designed packaging, I ate my words: the watches were arresting in their simplicity, intriguing in their detailing. I’m usually not a fan of date windows, especially on minimalist watch dials, but NOMOS’ 6 o’clock window (with slightly smaller lettering) blends the date number in beautifully. Handing over the smaller piece to my wife, I tried the 40mm on for size.
> 
> View attachment 16833462
> 
> 
> There’s something wonderful about a design that it draws you in with less, not more. The color scheme makes subtle nods to nautical themes, which the watchmaker describes as _blue-black like the Atlantic Ocean, bright blue like the sky, as red as buoys bobbing in the sea, silver white like the seagulls circling the harbor. _Forgive the marketing excerpt, but the hues—particularly the face’s cool black tint, begs you to squint into its inky darkness. The non-serifed numbers are slender but easily legible, and details like the lugs and crown guard speak the same Bauhaus language as elements like the crisp indices and the thin, precise edges. A textile strap plays counterpoint to the polish of the stainless-steel case. Thin but textured, its blue-black hue is well-suited the face color. Rotating reveals NOMOS’ clean-but-color-dotted DUW 5001 in-house caliber. Despite the modernist face, the movement packs enough detailing and texture to suggest a tension between the sides; it’s almost as though by displaying the intricacy of the mechanical components with their Côtes de Genève finishes, the brand is emphasizing that they _could_ design a more complex face, but resist to do so. Incidentally, the 567 reference with the 36mm case uses a DUW 3001 movement that’s just 3.2mm high, approximately the height of 9 stacked postage stamps.
> 
> View attachment 16833455
> 
> 
> Just as I found pleasant surprise in the Ahoi’s visual presence, so did some of my non-horologically inclined friends. Unlike the ubiquitous minimalism of everything from Daniel Wellington to Skagen, there’s a sharp visual pop here thanks to NOMOS’ delicate balance between restraint and statement. Throwing the 40mm Ahoi on was a pleasure; a quick flip of the buckle tongue and a tug of the strap, and the watch feels comfortable and natural on the wrist. Interestingly, the Ahoi’s strap received more attention than I expected, perhaps due to its surprisingly thin, casual ease. Its anti-strap-like nature made it all the more intriguing.
> 
> My automotive work led me to an afternoon test drive of an incredibly charismatic Meyers Manx, an open-air dune buggy that flaunts its 1960s roots with flair. In a sense, the Manx’s groovy shapes and unfettered air-cooled engine seemed hopelessly detached from the Ahoi’s rigorous design language. At least the textile strap made sweating in the summer sun an act of zero consequence, as it was when I piloted my 1963 Land Rover Series 2A while evaluating the piece. Closer to the NOMOS in style was a new Mercedes-Benz C-Class I was also testing that week, whose natural grain black veneer with aluminum lines offered a somewhat simpatico complement in tone and texture: sophisticated, but simple.
> 
> View attachment 16833457
> 
> 
> Though more sporty than dressy, the Ahoi might be wearable in more formal settings with the right kind of confidence despite its textile strap; though not quite suited to a tailored blazer, there’s just enough refinement in its design touches to elevate it beyond the commonplace or casual. A slightly more proper look comes with the optional sport bracelet, which delivers a 1960s feel with 145 conjoined stainless-steel ribs and a NOMOS-designed deployant clasp. Wearing my loaner for a Sunday dip in the pool on a hot summer afternoon brought a sense of occasion to the swim, making the $4,660 Atlantic Date and the $4,120 neomatik Atlantic feel more like a nicer, more sophisticated casual watch than a dress-up piece that condescends to leisure activities.
> 
> Sometimes reviewing watches feels like work; when you’d rather be wearing a beloved watch from your personal collection, strapping on someone else’s timepiece for the sake of evaluation can be a bit of a task—yes, I know, first world problems. Other times, you vibe so well with a review piece that you don’t want to give it back. As you might have been able to surmise by now, that’s exactly how I felt about NOMOS. With its platonic ideal of proportion and delicately executed design, the Ahoi’s simplicity makes a stronger statement than many more heavily ornamented watches. Add the attractive sapphire back and the fact that NOMOS has been producing its own movements exclusively since 2005, and the watch with the funny logo suddenly seems like a piece I wouldn’t mind adding to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 16833463


Beautiful


----------

